# Remote Desktop via RDP unter Linux



## SvenPB (13. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab aufgrund des Tutorials von Sinac das xrdp installiert was auch absolut wunderbar und auf Anhieb unter Fedora 7 läuft.

Ein kleines Problem hab ich noch: ich brauche einen Support Rechner über den sich die Kollegen anmelden und arbeiten können, aber diese Kollegen sind ziemlich "deutsch" eingestellt  Der Server läuft einwandfrei und ist per RDP auch spitze zu erreichen, aber leider werden nur die englischen Menue Einträge angezeigt und die Tastatur ist auch englisch  Wo und wie kann ich das zentral einstellen 

Danke für eure Hilfe, Sven


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2007)

Hi Sven,

die Menüeinträge im Sesman kannst du in der /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini für die einzelnen Module unter 'name' einstellen wenn es das ist was du suchst. Der Rest des Loginfensters ist AFAIK nicht freu konfigurierbar, das müsstest du in den Sourcen ändern und das Ganze neu kompilieren, aber ich denke 'username', 'password' und 'Ok' werden die Kollegen wohl verstehen 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## SvenPB (14. Juni 2007)

Du glaubst gar nicht wie beschränkt manche Supporter sein können wenn sie "Trash" statt "Mülleimer" nutzen müssen :suspekt:

Das meine ich nicht ganz. Das Loginfenster selbst ist relativ egal, aber wenn der Login dann erfolgt ist und ich meinen Gnome Screen zum arbeiten aktiv habe ist der in Englisch  ! Mein Hintergrundwissen bezüglich Server ist sehr hoch aber alles was X und Gnome betrifft bin ich etwas überfragt.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe startet der Sesman eine komplett neue X Session mit meinem vorher ausgewähltem Gnome, aber wie und wo werden dann die benutzte Sprache eingestellt  Wenn ich mich normal an der Konsole einlogge ist alles in Deutsch.

Sven


----------

